# backfireing



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

i have an 08 brute 650 its got the highlifter extreme clutch kit in it its been jeted but im not sure what size jets r in it i had it done at mud nats. it hasnt been running right running right it backfires wile its idleing but it runs good when i give it gas but once i let off it starts it again. ive drained the gas and put sone new gas and seafome in it and ive changed the sparkplugs but it still does the same thing. i think i need to adjust the carbs but im not surecould it b my dynatek programer?i need all the advice i can get so it will be ready for mud nats.:rockn:


----------

